# Google- St. John's Wort May Not Help IBS - WebMD



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

MSN Health & Fitness<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*St. John's Wort May Not Help IBS**WebMD*7, 2010 -- The herbal supplement St. John's wort is unlikely to ease symptoms of *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*), according to a new study. *...*St. John's Wort Doesn't Ease *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*<nobr>Palm Beach Post</nobr><nobr>*all 3 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

